# I need your advice please?? (exercise, weight-loss)



## obrien60

Hey Ladies and Gents,

I need some advice and I know you guys/gals can help me. Between everyone on the forum, I just know that someone has the answers that I am looking for.

I recently started dieting; I'm doing high protein and low carb because I have tried everything else under the sun and I am hoping that going "high-protein" will help me.

I decided not to do an actual diet, but to follow a calorie restriction and not go over 1800 calories a day. I know that sounds odd, but I feel a little be freer and I have more flexibility now that I can choose whatever I want to eat, within this calorie restriction. The result being that if I eat better and leaner, I can eat more food within my calorie range. THIS is specifically why I wanted to do high protein and low carb, because I can eat more proteins and feel fuller than eating less carb and feeling hungrier. I feel as though I have to trick myself.

Anyhow, my question is this; what supplements are good to take? I am a huge Dr. Oz fan and I literally write down every supplement and diet that comes on his show. I write them down and look them up later. A few weeks ago he had one on Garcinia Cambogia Extract. I have never heard of this before, I was looking into taking carb and fat blockers and ran into Chromium Picolinate and L-carnatine (I hope I spelled that correctly). So, as it happens I am trying to get my hands on as much information as possible. The extract is supposed to be a miracle supplement and I want to know if anyone has tried it. I found an article on it http://www.prnewswire.com/news-relea...231403591.html and did a wikipedia search (I know some of you check wiki too) and it seems legit. Please tell me if you tried it and whether or not it worked and also tell me where I can buy it. There are so many places online that sell these supplements but I'd rather get a good recommendation from you.

In addition to this I joined Bally's Total Gym, I'll be honest, it's a poor-mans gym and I'm on a budget. I can't complain too much, they have a pool and sauna and they have an aerobics area as well as the usual gym equipment. My question here is this; I have used the Elliptical and I have used the Cross Trainer. I have a bad back and I noticed that the Elliptical bothers my back and my knees, despite the fact that the trainer at the gym (they give you a free session as a new member) told me that the Elliptical would be gentle on my knees. It wasn't! The Cross-Trainer bothered me a little bit, but overall, I noticed that I burn more calories on the Cross Trainer.
I don't have "trainer" funds so I am hoping that anyone with experience in the gym might be able to tell me how I can get a good workout "that counts" that will help me strengthen my knees and back. I enjoy the Cross-Trainer, I don't mind the Elliptical too much but I absolutely cannot do the Spinning Cycle or Weights. Aerobics also never seem to be in session on my visits and no matter how many times I take a schedule home, I always miss the classes. 

It's hard to lose weight and get fit when you have back and knee problems and this is why the supplement advice is very important for me but in addition, any tips or advice for equipment use would be much appreciated.

I will keep you updated on my progress, this is my first week back at the gym after one year (give or take a month or two) and I really want to keep going and progressing.

Thanks for your help in advance


----------



## Casper

_*Same with me......if you're eating a healthy balanced diet you shouldn't need any supplements.
I'll be 70 next month.....I don't count calories, I don't eat a lot of carbs and I have a fast 30 minute 
walk daily and have been doing so for years, even though I have hip, knee and leg pain it doesn't 
stop me, I walk anyway.....my weight very rarely changes apart from a kilo up/down and that's
 quite normal.
Also I find that drinking plenty of water helps you feel full and stops you from snacking.
As long as you're doing that and you're now back at the gym you should see the weight coming
off.....it may be slow at first but it's better than gaining....just be patient.:dontworry:*_


----------



## i_am_Lois

I have never been on any fad diet. Whenever I needed to lose some extra pounds, I would stop snacking and throughout the day eat smaller portions. My weight loss would be gradual. I feel those fad diets are unhealthy. Here is a list of some fad diets
The Buddhist diet - all you eat is vegetables
Body for life - where you count calories
Cookie diet - eat nothing but low fat cookies
Hacker's diet - another calorie count diet
Nutrisystems diet - purchase & eat low calorie meals
Weight Watchers - food is assigned points and you eat a certain number of points daily
Breatharian diet - no food is eaten in the belief food is not necessary
Atkins diet - low carb
Dukan diet - multi step high protein limited carbs
NcDougals diet - a starch diet, high in fiber, low in fat
Beverly Hills diet - nothing but fruit
Cabbage soup diet - nothing but cabbage soup
Grapefruit diet - large quantities of grapefruit eaten at mealtimes
Israeli diet - first 2 days nothing but apples, then nothing but cheese for 2 days, chicken for 2 days, followed by days of salads
Junk food diet - can only eat high fat junk foods 
Subway diet - Subway brand sandwiches for meals
Watermelon diet - only watermelon
Western dietary pattern diet - meat, white bread, milk and pudding
Juice fasting diet - only juice
Fit for life diet - not combining protein and carbohydrates, not drinking water at meal time, and avoiding dairy foods
Eat-clean diet -foods without preservatives, and  mix lean proteins with complex carbohydrates
Dr. Hay diet - proteins and carbohydrates should not be consumed in the same meal
Food combining diet -  proteins and carbohydrates should not be consumed in the same meal
F-Plan diet - focuses on  high-fiber
Frutation diet - raw fruit

You get the idea.
There are as many different diets in the world as there are different religions
Take your pick

I for one will eat as I normally do... I eat rather sensibly, with an occasional night out for pizza or a burger.
If I want to lose some weight, I won't change the food I eat... I'll just cut back a bit on the amount.


----------



## SeaBreeze

obrien60 said:


> I decided not to do an actual diet, but to follow a calorie restriction and not go over 1800 calories a day. The result being that if I eat better and leaner, I can eat more food within my calorie range. THIS is specifically why I wanted to do high protein and low carb, because I can eat more proteins and feel fuller than eating less carb and feeling hungrier.  I agree with Casper on drinking water, it's good for you and helps you to feel fuller.
> 
> A few weeks ago he had one on Garcinia Cambogia Extract. I have never heard of this before, I was looking into taking carb and fat blockers and ran into Chromium Picolinate and L-carnatine (I hope I spelled that correctly). So, as it happens I am trying to get my hands on as much information as possible.  There are so many places online that sell these supplements but I'd rather get a good recommendation from you.
> 
> In addition to this I joined Bally's Total Gym, I'll be honest, it's a poor-mans gym and I'm on a budget.  My question here is this; I have used the Elliptical and I have used the Cross Trainer.  The Cross-Trainer bothered me a little bit, but overall, I noticed that I burn more calories on the Cross Trainer.
> 
> I don't have "trainer" funds so I am hoping that anyone with experience in the gym might be able to tell me how I can get a good workout "that counts" that will help me strengthen my knees and back.
> 
> It's hard to lose weight and get fit when you have back and knee problems and this is why the supplement advice is very important for me but in addition, any tips or advice for equipment use would be much appreciated.



Calorie restriction is a good technique to lose weight, and I'm assuming you're a man.  Unless you're very large and overweight to begin with, I think 1800 calories is too high.  From all I've heard, for an average man it should be around 1500 daily to lose weight.  High protein and low carb is a good way to go, because carbohydrates turn into sugar in the body, and easily put on the pounds.  

I like to watch Dr. Oz also, but I don't take everything he says as bible.  He's admitted himself that on many of his shows he is just sharing information that he has learned and had no real experience regarding certain products.  Garcinia Cambogia is one of those things that I wouldn't put much faith in, and would not even bother to try myself.

I take Nature's Way Chromium Picolinate (200mcg) daily, to help regulate blood sugar, as I'm trying to prevent getting Type2 Diabetes.  I'm overweight myself, have just joined Bally's recently, and need to lose around 15 lbs.  L-Glutamine powder (NOW brand) is good to take for muscle support, and to help lower cravings for carbs and sweets.  

If you don't have any shellfish allergies, you can take two capsules of Chitosan a half hour before a main meal to absorb some of the fat and reduce the transit time in digestion so less cholesterol and fat are available to the system.  It is a shellfish fiber, and should be used in moderation, as large amounts can be irritating to the intestines.

I've heard of many people, mostly men, using L-Carnitine with good success.  That is something that will give you energy and boost your fat burning metabolism.  I believe it's been around for a long time, and is very safe to use.  Here's some info on it...
http://www.healthyfellow.com/1076/l-carnitine-research/#more-1076
http://damianalexander.com/wp-conte...-Your-Own-Batteries3-The-Carnitine-Report.pdf

If the Cross-Trainer is more comfortable for you to use, then you should go with what feels best and causes less discomfort.  Honestly, I'm not sure of the difference between the cross and elliptical, the machine I've used works both legs, arms and back.

Just having a glass of tepid water first thing in the morning with organic/fresh lemon juice will not only raise your metabolism for that day, but will also help to cleanse your organs like liver and kidneys.

My workout is never strict or scheduled, I just do what I feel like doing that day.  I've been liking the regular exercise bike, using the random hill setting.  I've been doing over 9 miles in 1/2 hour.  Then I use the treadmill, for either a half hour or an hour, at a #4 incline, around 3-3.5mph.  I haven't done any exercise besides walking/hiking in a couple of years now, so I'm a bit out of shape.

It your back bothers you on the regular exercise bike, you can use the recumbent type to sit more comfortably.  I've been using some of the weight machines, but I don't have back issues.  Swimming laps would be good for weight loss and back strength...I don't use the pool, I have a thing against the cleanliness of public pools.

The machine where you just sit on a long bench, and pull on the handle doing low rows is a good exercise to strengthen the back.  I usually use 40 lbs. on that (I'm a woman), but last time I raised it to 55...that was a little bit much for me.  As far as buying supplements, I go to my local store/Natural Grocers, or sometimes I buy from Swanson Vitamins, been using them for decades.  Another place I've bought from is Vitacost.

Let us know how things are going with your workout, I thought I was the only one here really exercising and trying to lose weight.  I started the group here for seniors getting fit for health https://www.seniorforums.com/group.php?groupid=4, but it seems I'm the only one posting on there.  You're welcome to join if you like.


----------



## Gael

I know one thing, be careful with weight loss supplements. Too often they contain caffine to boost metabolism which can lead to heart problems.  Here's some of the best diet advice around from Dr. Weil:

http://www.drweil.com/drw/u/id/QAA354424


----------



## SifuPhil

Echo pretty much what everyone else has said here. 

Don't trust the "trainers" at a gym - a lot of times they're punk kids fresh out of high-school and have no knowledge of anatomy or physiology - they just parrot what they're been told. Do your own due diligence.

Supplements ... with all due respect trying everything that Dr. Oz recommends or that flashes on your TV screen is a losing game. First off you don't know what's really in those supplements - whether they contain what they claim or not; second you don't know how they will interact with your body and the other supplements / food that you're ingesting. 

Stick to the basics: calories in <= calories out. I know it's difficult with bad knees and back, but there are low-impact exercises you could research that would be the ticket for you. If you're really serious about weight loss you'll find some way to get _into_ those classes.


----------



## d0ug

All these fad diets fail just ask Oprah or Dr.Oz who has a new diet program per month.
  Cutting down on calories is the only way to lose weight but this for most people is impossible because we are always hungry. This is the way that your body is telling you, you need something. The body has intelligent even though your doctor dose not believe that. If you look at animals when a dog gets bad food he runs outside and eats certain grasses. There are birds that eat poison and then fly to the river bed and eat clay as antidote to the poison. Women when pregnant crave odd foods because the baby is stealing the mineral from the mother. Your grandmother knew that went children ate dirt or licking pain off the wall they where mineral deficient. 
  There are products out there that have a good mineral supply. I personally use Youngevity which I think is the best and have lost 70 lbs without dieting. When I got the minerals in my body, my craving for food when away. My wife needs to remind me to eat.


----------



## Michael.

.

The Take-Away and Fast Food Outlets are partly responsible for the alarming increase in obesity.
It is very difficult to maintain a healthy diet and temptation is all around us.

Good luck with your quest

.

.


----------



## SifuPhil

Michael, #12 on your picture - "Use meat as a condiment" - was particularly interesting to me, since that's the traditional Chinese way of looking at it.


----------



## Ina

DOug, Dr. Put me into a wheelchair in '07, and I gained up to 230 lbs. Last year, Dr. said I was pre- diabetic. The Dr. said I would have to go on meds for it. I asked that I be allowed to try dieting first. I got a good multi vitamin, and cut my calories down to 800 per day. I can't exercise, so by dieting alone I have dropped 85 lbs. And I am still going down, and I am no longer pre-diabetic. :applause:


----------



## Michael.

SifuPhil said:


> Michael, #12 on your picture - "Use meat as a condiment" - was particularly interesting to me, since that's the traditional Chinese way of looking at it.



My wife checks the scale almost every day.

I just check if my trousers still fit.


----------



## Gael

Ina said:


> DOug, Dr. Put me into a wheelchair in '07, and I gained up to 230 lbs. Last year, Dr. said I was pre- diabetic. The Dr. said I would have to go on meds for it. I asked that I be allowed to try dieting first. I got a good multi vitamin, and cut my calories down to 800 per day. I can't exercise, so by dieting alone I have dropped 85 lbs. And I am still going down, and I am no longer pre-diabetic. :applause:



That's positively inspiring! Good on ya!


----------



## Ina

Thanks Gail, are you now permanently located in the UK, or is it Ireland. I have always wanted to go to Ireland. Lucky you, I'm envious.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ina said:


> I asked that I be allowed to try dieting first. I got a good multi vitamin, and cut my calories down to 800 per day. I can't exercise, so by dieting alone I have dropped 85 lbs. And I am still going down, and I am no longer pre-diabetic. :applause:



Congratulations on your weight loss Ina!  You're a smart lady to go for the prevention of Diabetes, rather than the treatment! :goodjob:  You can definitely lose weight with diet restriction only.

Diet pills and magical remedies are trash, and that's where they belong.  Anything with caffeine for dieting is very bad to use...don't even think of it.


----------



## Ina

Sea, I watch my mother and the women of her time, yoyo back and forth with Dr. perscribed pills. The worst was how crazy it made them, and all because of what they thought they should look like. My mother ended up a nervous wreck.


----------



## Gael

Ina said:


> Thanks Gail, are you now permanently located in the UK, or is it Ireland. I have always wanted to go to Ireland. Lucky you, I'm envious.



YW, Ina. I'm in N Ireland which is part of the UK now for a decade. Hope you make it here someday; it's worth the effort.  I'll put the kettle on!
We're on the coast near the Irish Sea and the Mourne Mountains. Best of both worlds!


----------



## SeaBreeze

My mother was on shots for diabetes, and died from a diabetic stroke which led to coma.  My older sister is on pills for her diabetes.  I will try to go the natural way for sure, avoid the weight, get more active, and use natural supplements or foods like Chromium Picolinate or Bitter Melon.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Gael, that sounds like such a nice location, if you can, please share a picture or two of the scenery!


----------



## Gael

SeaBreeze said:


> Gael, that sounds like such a nice location, if you can, please share a picture or two of the scenery!



Here's a video of the area with an accompanying song that was written about the mountains here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ixk9SNvSeOQ

Better views of the area:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kb6c-RoHdiU


----------



## Ina

Sea, I used to help my stepmother with her diabetic shots when I was a kid. She died at 47. She was why and how I learned to judge the amount of calories in just about any food I see. She was one of the special people who taught me about the goodness of this world.


----------



## That Guy

For what it's worth, I've always followed a simple no-stress plan.  Eat healthy; lean meats, fruits and vegetables.  Simple exercise daily.  Give it time.  Relax and live.  Works for me.


----------



## bufflo

obrien60 said:


> Hey Ladies and Gents,
> 
> I need some advice and I know you guys/gals can help me. Between everyone on the forum, I just know that someone has the answers that I am looking for.
> _snipped..._



I was in this same state two and a half years ago.  I had been an endurance cyclist for 20 years and the wear and tear on my knee had taken it's toll.  I hated to even get up out of a chair.  I finally had knee replacement.  I did my rehab physical therapy religiously and my recovery went well.  I built a home gym and also joined the YMCA.  I lost almost 50 lbs during the next two years because I felt like getting up and doing something for the first time in several years. 

Now, I did have a shoulder injury probably due to a too aggressive weight lifting program.  I had surgery for that last summer.  Two completely torn tendons and two partially torn tendons in the rotator cuff. 

So, what did I learn from all of this.  Go easy on any gym program.  Light weights and more reps are almost as good as heavy weights and few reps.  This helps avoid injuries like I had and it is much easier on the joints. 

I have backed off the endurance cycling as this is hard on the artificial knee.  The diet is the most important aspect of fitness.  I can't express this enough.  I lost most of my weight using a high "lean" protein diet.  I used whey protein for the base.  Then, last summer I read, "The China Study".  This resulted in me going nearly 100% vegan and it also resulted in more weight loss.  My cholesterol went from over 200 to under 100.  On a plant based diet I can eat as much as I want and not gain weight. 

I discovered that I probably had food allergies too as I have less congestion and no sinus infections since I started the plant based diet.  My wife has also found the plant based diet beneficial too even though she was a meat eater her whole life.  It has been an adventure switching to a plant based diet.  I have learned to cook and I have found great recipes for great meals.  So, that is what worked for me.  I would advise anyone to at least give this a try.  It has really changed my life for the better and I would never go back!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ina said:


> Sea, I used to help my stepmother with her diabetic shots when I was a kid. She died at 47. She was why and how I learned to judge the amount of calories in just about any food I see. She was one of the special people who taught me about the goodness of this world.



She sounds like a nice lady Ina, so sad she left this earth so soon.


----------



## Phantom

I was 116 ks before my heart attack

I put my self on a diet...No crash diet just cut out all sugar things No Cheese (I used to go through a 900gm block Colby in two weeks plus a jar of cream cheese)
No sweets at all including Easter Eggs
No take aways

I am now ranging beteen 100- 104 ks (scales vary on time of day etc.)Exersize limited because of my back problem and having to be home 24/7 to keep an eye on my wife.Falls etc asa I am her full time carer
She is on waiting list now for a RH hip replacement

I Was heading towards Diabetes but last test was Normal Result !!!Still taking medication so will ask heart Dr in a couple of weeks if I still need them
    12 months next month since my last two stents were inserted

Now weather a little cooler I can cut grass myself and do a little trimming
   Next day pain killers and rest


----------



## SeaBreeze

Good for you Phantom!  Congratulations on your weight loss, and change of eating habits, it definitely paid off, especially in warding off Diabetes. :coolthumb:  Wishing the best for you and your wife.


----------



## SeaBreeze

That Guy said:


> For what it's worth, I've always followed a simple no-stress plan.  Eat healthy; lean meats, fruits and vegetables.  Simple exercise daily.  Give it time.  Relax and live.  Works for me.



That's worth a LOT TG!  Good way to live. :sunglass:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Gael said:


> Here's a video of the area with an accompanying song that was written about the mountains here:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ixk9SNvSeOQ
> 
> Better views of the area:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kb6c-RoHdiU



Thank you Gael, I had trouble with the first link, but was able to view the video on the second one, very nice!


----------



## Phantom

I seem to have come to a stop.It's as if my body is saying Hey this guy isn't eating so much sugar and fat lets grap everything we can LOL


----------



## Casper

That Guy said:


> For what it's worth, I've always followed a simple no-stress plan.  Eat healthy; lean meats, fruits and vegetables.  Simple exercise daily.  Give it time.  Relax and live.  Works for me.



_*Damn right TG!!!!
That's the only way to go....:iagree:


It's simple, diets don't work....*_


----------



## Newly Old

This is my low carb diet:

6 egg omelet in am with only one yolk, inions, mushrooms, broccoli and a small amount if cheese.  It's very filling.   Mid morning snack is a closed fistful of raw almonds.   Lunchtime is sliced broiled chicken on Ezekial bread with lots of lettuce, tomato and real mayo.  Mid afternoon snack is smoothie-  1 cup unsweetened Blue Diamond almond milk, a half dozen strawberries, a handful of almonds and a scoop of low carb whey protein (watch the whey- some have lots of carbs.  I use unflavored Biochem brand.  Dinner is a huge salad with 4 oz of diced chicken, low carb dressing- I like Marzetti Asiago Peppercorn.  For bedtime treat, I have a high protein pudding. I forget brand.  At Vitamin Shoppe.  100 calories, high protein.  Maybe NZT or something similar.  And tons of water throughout the day.  After the first week adjusting to the low carb, no hunger.  And of course, a multivitamin


----------



## Denise1952

myfitnesspal.com is free and easy.  No special food, no supplements, unless you really aren't getting enough of something, and I never stopped eating normal foods (5 basic food-groups).  I do eat a lot more fish, then red meat. Way less, just don't go for it unless maybe a pot-roast on occasion.

It's my personal findings that if I burn off more then I take in, I lose weight.  I maintain weight at about 1400 calories a day.  If I burn 200 walking, that means I ate 1200, or hung onto let's say.  I will lose about 1/2 lb a week.  My friends that are way heavier then I burn it off faster for some reason, metabolism??  Also, I do my water, all of it when I am seriously trying to lost fat.

I know there are health conditions that interfere with normal weight loss.  I'm not an expert, at anything, lol.  It's just keep moving, and eat proportionately. Another thing I don't believe in is "equipment" or gyms.  I follow a marine that teaches bodyweight exercise only.  He has it so there is something for every age, and every strength.  For example, if you can't do a pushup off the ground, do it off a wall until you build up,

His name is Mark Lauren, You Are Your Own Gym.  If you want to know more, or need help navigating myfitnesspal, let me know (if you get interested in it Denise  PS This stuff is all free, hope I mentioned that.


----------



## Denise1952

totally with you TG, too many people getting rich off people's lack of understanding on how the whole calorie in, calorie out works.  I did have to keep track until I got the hang of it, what was right for me.  I rarely keep my diary now but it was good to show me how you can lose weight healthy, and maintain just eating normal.




Casper said:


> _*Damn right TG!!!!
> That's the only way to go....:iagree:
> 
> 
> It's simple, diets don't work....*_


----------



## Falcon

Some folks drink to get a buzz on. If it doesn't happen right away, they have another drink...then another...

Next thing they know, they're flat on their arse on the barroom floor. It takes TIME for the alcohol to catch up.

Same thing with food. You eat and eat and eat waiting to get that "full" feeling.

A good practice is to eat HALF as much as you usually do, AND  TAKE  twice as long to eat it ! Give the food

time to  catch up to get to that full feeling.

Another scheme is to gorge yourself and then go visit the vomitorium like the Romans did.

Also, keep in mind what the doctors tell you..."If it tastes good,  SPIT IT OUT !"


----------



## Denise1952

One thing that has really changed the way I eat is my water consumption.  It is true that dehydration disguises itself as hunger (just one way of explaining it).  Now when I feel hungry between meals, I first drink at least 8 ounces of water.  I don't get those awful shakes anymore either, when I get hungry.  I just feel hungry, not like "give me food or I'll kill something".  I think that was both lack of nutrients (proteins, carbs, fruits, vegies, dairy) and especially water.


----------



## Ina

Our well water had gotten a nasty taste, and we found out the we had to take the well deeper. But before we could save the the money to drill deeper, I had stopped drinking the water. My vision had got real blurry.I went and got new eye glasses, but I still had the blurry vision. So I  bought a couple of cases of bottled water a couple of days ago. My vision is getting better. WHY?


----------



## Denise1952

Oh Lord, glad you got the bottled water Ina.  I don't know, it gets scarier all the time wondering what is in our food and water.  Unless you have your own "everything" to sustain life, we are at the mercy of some real nut-jobs.


----------



## Ina

Agreed Denise!


----------



## Gael

Ina said:


> :woohoo1:Good Morning Ladies and gentlemen!!!!



Mornin Ina! Hope it's a good day for you there!


----------



## Ina

We're yoyoing, 78 degrees yesterday, and it is 27 degrees now at 9 am.


----------



## Ina

How many get crawfish, (some call them mud bugs), each spring? Everyone here are holloring about paying $5.00 a lb. this year. Even the crawfish think it's too cold.


----------



## Ina

I wonder how many calories in crawfish.


----------



## Ina

Most people just boil then in heavily seasoned pots of water.


----------



## Gael

Ina said:


> I wonder how many calories in crawfish.



I can't get past the name...gives me the creeps.


----------



## That Guy

Gael said:


> I can't get past the name...gives me the creeps.



A rose by any other name  . . .


----------



## Gael

Ina said:


> How many get crawfish, (some call them mud bugs), each spring? Everyone here are holloring about paying $5.00 a lb. this year. Even the crawfish think it's too cold.



Oh mud bugs...even more appealing.:crushed:


----------



## kaemicha

I haven't read all the posts so I'll just put in my random thoughts.  1,800 calories a day is too much...800, generally, too little.  

I have tried 'Dr.Oz recommended' supplements and none have worked.  What works best for me, is what first poster said about high protein and low carbs.  I also juice fresh fruits, once a week, with a  friend.  Great for when you're thirsty and want something nutritious at the same time.As far as a  gym goes, if you're on Medicare or some version of that, you are able to join ANY gym for free.  I joined 24 hour fitness since it's close and I love it. Not only does it help me lose weight but it helps me keep my balance and gives my body definition. 

Also, the grazing effect works.  If I eat 2 or 3 smaller meals a day and try to munch on almonds or veggies when I'm hungry.  Ok, I lied about the veggies but the rest is true.  I've tried it all and age is so defeating but I'm not giving up! 

Good luck to us all!!


----------



## kaemicha

Just sayin said:


> The only diet I ever tried was the 90% raw fruit and veg one, back in the 80’s when I was still doing half marathons and spending my time in gym’s.  The book was written by a mother and daughter if I remember rightly and advocated that the vast majority of food be consumed in its raw and natural state, preferably organic. It proposed that the majority of a diet be made up of fruit, veg, nuts and seeds, with the occasional piece of boiled fish or chicken, with as few additives and chemicals as possible.
> 
> I don’t know if memory distorts, but I remember I never felt so lively and energetic as during the period I was on it. I’m not a great fan of diets, as all seek to have found perfection but none seem to deliver. I think the purpose of life is to enjoy, not to spend time worrying and eating lettuce leaves in the hope of living one month longer. Age gracefully, stop worrying and accept the inevitable.



I tried that but didn't work.  I do want to age gracefully but if I can do anything to help my health, stamina and mental health,  then diet and working out it is!
Someday, I'll kick back eat and maybe get heavy but not for a good 10 or 15 years.  
I do appreciate your take on this, but I'm not ready to give up just yet.


----------



## kaemicha

Just saying, I think you're reading too much into my posts.  I come from an Italian family where obesity was a part of being..well, Italian.  I vowed to never let myself become heavy and prone to diabetes.
That said, just because I watch what I eat doesn't mean that I don't indulge because I do! Usually, on the weekends I'll have my carb overloaded foods and invariably I'll drop a pound or two, I think because it bumps my metabolism, but I don't know for sure. 
As far as working out - I have to.  I can become sedentary 24/7 but that's not good for my mental or physical health so I need to push myself.  But, to each his/her own.  I appreciate your approach to the issue, too.


----------



## SeaBreeze

kaemicha said:


> I haven't read all the posts so I'll just put in my random thoughts.  1,800 calories a day is too much...800, generally, too little.
> 
> I have tried 'Dr.Oz recommended' supplements and none have worked.  What works best for me, is what first poster said about high protein and low carbs.  I also juice fresh fruits, once a week, with a  friend.  Great for when you're thirsty and want something nutritious at the same time.As far as a  gym goes, if you're on Medicare or some version of that, you are able to join ANY gym for free.  I joined 24 hour fitness since it's close and I love it. Not only does it help me lose weight but it helps me keep my balance and gives my body definition.
> 
> Also, the grazing effect works.  If I eat 2 or 3 smaller meals a day and try to munch on almonds or veggies when I'm hungry.  Ok, I lied about the veggies but the rest is true.  I've tried it all and age is so defeating but I'm not giving up!
> 
> Good luck to us all!!



I think probably 1200 is good for weight loss, I counted calories a long time ago and it did help, but I like to just do what feels right and go with the flow.  I know large portions, starches, bad fats,  and sweets will put on the pounds, so I just try to be aware.  Just shed around 6 pounds with visits to the gym, walks in the park, and not denying myself of the goodies I like, but using moderation.  Never was into junk foods, so that's a plus.

It's true about eating smaller meals more often, and not eating anything of note, let's say after 7PM is a good idea.  My legs are feelin' it today, participated in a class that was called 'power-flex'.  They used steps, barbell weights, hand weights, balls, and mats.  What I feel the most are the squats we did with the back foot on the step, front on floor, and barbell on shoulders.  I watch out for my knees, so I didn't go too deep, but whatever I was doing was very effective.

Love the Zumba too, but a little too early for me, and the evening class is overcrowded.  But I love to do things to the music, makes it so much easier, and I go with the beat without even thinking about it.  Don't ever give up!!


----------



## SeaBreeze

There's mild overweight and diabetes in my family too, so I'm trying to avoid that, not on any meds yet, and hoping never to be on them.  We like spaghetti, usually throw up a quick red sauce or use an olive oil topping with either (sautéed) eggplant, peppers...or shrimp sautéed in garlic and olive oil over the spaghetti.  Been using wheat spaghetti for a few years now, and actually prefer it over the regular.  We get large packs of organic wheat from the Costco store.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I agree Just Sayin' that quality of life definitely counts, and some can be obsessed with perfect weight, and never gaining an ounce, only eating diet foods, etc.  I don't think that Kaemicha is in that category.  More of in my category, doing it for health and mobility in our old age.  Use it or lose it....much truth to that with body and mind!  I love good food, and I love life, and will try to make my last years as pleasant and pain-free as possible.


----------



## SifuPhil

Just sayin said:


> *Match your calorific intake to that of your lifestyle.* There, done! It’s something that has been well known, but hidden for centuries. It also helps prevent obesity, diabetes, a shortened life and dependency on Obamacare. This is big, tell your friends, shout it from the rooftops!



Oh, you're crazy - NOTHING that simple would EVER work! WHY are you MISLEADING everyone?


----------



## ardnaics

You should really read some about glycemic index instead of picking from fad diets. The reason high protein works in many cases is that they limit "bad carbs". The goal is to limit fluctuations in your blood sugar. 

If you eat bread and pasta, etc, your blood sugar will spike, you will store fat and you will block fat burning. Lean proteins and lots of good veggies. Don't skip greens on your high protein diet. Also, being older, we all need to be aware that high protein can be hard on weak kidneys. Not common with young people, but older people, well. Eat your veggies. Also, limit animal fats. Cholesterol and all, but you knew that. Good fats, avocados, almonds, olive oil. 

Exercise is important for more reasons that weight loss. If you are a beginner, start with brisk walks. Elliptical is great, unless it isn't for you. Try everything and find what works. Also learn about target heart rates. Essentially your theoretical max heart rate is 220 - age. This is a rough ballpark, but a good start. Then aim for 60% to 85% of that depending on your fitness level. Pay attention to your heart rate to make sure that you are not working to hard, or more likely, too lightly. Might as well maximize your time! 

With vitamins, the jury is out. Did I mention eat your veggies! Take vit D, we are all deficient. Take fish, flax or hemp oil for efa's! Maybe extra C. Eat your veggies!


----------



## Bill Clayton

*Diet, stress and dogs*

I've found that stress keeps me going back for more food. I had an amazing experience -- something I didn't expect -- that gave me an idea about relieving this stress and it worked... it's helping to keep me calm and control my eating. I got the idea here: http://tinyurl.com/lvx2mfy


----------



## d0ug

Ina said:


> DOug, Dr. Put me into a wheelchair in '07, and I gained up to 230 lbs. Last year, Dr. said I was pre- diabetic. The Dr. said I would have to go on meds for it. I asked that I be allowed to try dieting first. I got a good multi vitamin, and cut my calories down to 800 per day. I can't exercise, so by dieting alone I have dropped 85 lbs. And I am still going down, and I am no longer pre-diabetic. :applause:



I am glad to hear you are going great, go for it in time you will prove all the doctors wrong and you will probably out live them


----------



## SifuPhil

Just sayin said:


> Thats just what Dr. Oz said. I find it amazing that the people who cant resist nicely packaged junk food, then go into overdrive trying to be healthy. A bit like sticking your hand in the fire and blaming the pharmacy for the cost of a bandage.



Or like the people that order a Triple Death Bacon Cheeseburger and think that walking into the shop instead of using the drive-through will burn all those extra calories ... 

I just never cease to be amazed at the justifications people come up with.


----------



## SifuPhil

Just sayin said:


> Triple death bacon cheeseburgers? Hold on a minute, I’ll find you a pill or diet that will cure the effects of eating that.



I don't WANT to be cured! 

Besides, it's been years since I've had one of those - I could probably deal with the after-effects.


----------



## SifuPhil

Just sayin said:


> Everything in moderation, enjoy and then we die.



Basically, yes - the Taoist Way.


----------



## Tom Young

I don't like to give advice, but to share my own experiences... Water... Lots and lots of water... for starters. 
Mental... the less food, the more the urge to eat.  
Best of luck!


----------



## That Guy

Tom Young said:


> I don't like to give advice, but to share my own experiences... Water... Lots and lots of water... for starters.
> Mental... the less food, the more the urge to eat.
> Best of luck!



I've said this before and I'll say it again and again . . .    Hydration is so important and I've always consumed mass quantities of water.  But, have discovered its intended use is actually to provide us exercise walking back and forth to the bathroom . . .


----------



## oldman

I run two miles a day, five days a week. I am 67 years old and in pretty good shape, except I do have a bad back. Dieting has never been on my radar, so to speak. I just woke up one day and weighed myself and when the scale showed 208 lbs., I said enough is enough. I remembered what my old high school health teacher said one day in class. "The best exercise for losing weight is when you are at the dinner table is to take an average amount of meat and vegetables and NO desert. When finished, put your two hand in front of you and push." I did that and I began speed walking everyday for 10 weeks and I lost 38 lbs. No sweets during this period. After the 10 weeks, my weight loss slowed because I began to jog and occasionally had a piece of pie or cake and have done so ever since. I still do treat myself now and then to an ice cream cone or a candy bar, but it is nit an everyday thing. I am now at 158 lbs. and being 5'9", I am looking OK and fairly healthy. 

I hope that you are succeeding with your plan.


----------

